# Non mi aggiorna un file di configurazione?

## LastHope

Ciao a tutti,

tornato a casa, ho appena provveduto ad aggiornare la mia Gentoo...aggiornato portage...

Solo che succede una cosa strana, ovvero, se aggiorno un pacchetto per cui ci sono dei file di configurazione da aggiornare mediante etc-update, il numero da file non e' corretto.

Per esempio: per openssh, mi diceva che c'erano 2 file da aggiornare, ma risultava essere solo 1...aggiornato il java-config, mi dice che ci son 3 file di configurazione, ma etc-update segna solo 2 file da aggiornare (in nessun caso mi indica un file aggiornato automaticamente)...rilanciando etc-update ovviamente non mi segna file di configurazione da aggiornare, mentre se aggiorno un pacchetto che non mi presenta file di configurazione da aggiornare, non mi segna nessun file da aggiornare...

----------

## djinnZ

Non è che etc-update ha riportato qualche "automerging trivial changes in ..." o qualcosa del genere?

----------

## LastHope

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Non è che etc-update ha riportato qualche "automerging trivial changes in ..." o qualcosa del genere?

 

No, non mi sembra...ri-ricontrollerò ai prossimi aggiornamenti...

----------

## Kernel78

Prima di lanciare etc-update (o equivalenti) controlla con

```
find /etc -name ._cfg\*
```

 quanti file di configurazione siano effettivamente presenti  :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *LastHope wrote:*   

>  *djinnZ wrote:*   Non è che etc-update ha riportato qualche "automerging trivial changes in ..." o qualcosa del genere? 
> 
> No, non mi sembra...ri-ricontrollerò ai prossimi aggiornamenti...

 

anche se non lo dice (specialmente dispatch-conf), lo fa

e poi dipende dalla configurazione di etc-update e dispatch-conf: leggi i file di configurazione e capirai perché questi programmi si sono comportati così

----------

## djinnZ

Mi sa che mi è capitato anche a me.

All'avvio di etc-update mi ha riportato la solita sfilza di "trivial changes" ma durante l'update manuale dei rimanenti alcuni sono rimasti fuori (conf di php e apache che al momento ho solo installati ma non uso).

Se ho tempo provo ad investigare ma sembra che se l'automerge se è tra due merge manuali non viene riportato anche se lo fa.

----------

## LastHope

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Prima di lanciare etc-update (o equivalenti) controlla con
> 
> ```
> find /etc -name ._cfg\*
> ```
> ...

 

Uhmmm

```

emerge portage

...omissis...

* GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 2 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

dani_lap dani # find /etc -name ._cfg\*

/etc/._cfg0000_make.conf.example

```

Eppure il file e' 1...

----------

## LastHope

Ogni tanto risuccede che sballi qualcosa...aggiornamento di udev

```

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 8 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

dani_lap dani # etc-update 

Scanning Configuration files...

Automerging trivial changes in: /etc/modprobe.d/pnp-aliases

The following is the list of files which need updating, each

configuration file is followed by a list of possible replacement files.

1) /etc/udev/udev.conf (1)

Please select a file to edit by entering the corresponding number.

```

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Mi sa che mi è capitato anche a me.
> 
> ...............................

 

Questa poi, detta da te.........  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Mi sa che mi è capitato anche a me.

 

cavoli ho visto adesso questa tremenda storpiatura della lingua ialiaca perpetuata da uno dei suoi ultimi paladini, un' orrenda e superflua ripetizione !!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Scusate la mia idiozia, mi sono lussato una spalla cullando mia figlia e penso che gli antidolorifici mi causino allucinazioni  :Laughing: 

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Mi sa che mi è capitato anche a me.
> 
> 

 

per la precisione.....  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

